# Massive Dazzleglass Rant



## abbey_08 (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry if this has been posted before but im SO annoyed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 iv bought dazzleglasses before but i took my baby sparks out for the 1st time last night and reapplied a few times...a hell of a lot of it has gone already, like over a quarter of the tube!!!!!!!!! its ridiculas how little product they put in these espec considering they decieve you into thinking theres loads cos the tube is long and they cost more. i love them but i swear im not buying another one because they are such a waste of money!!! i cant see the tube lasting longer than 3 more nights out...which is so irritating!!! is there any other lipglosses out there that achieve the same look without being ripped off by the size and price?!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 9, 2008)

Try mixing maybe clear lipgloss with a MAC glitter you like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or maybe a lustreglass since they have nice colors and aren't sticky like some people find the lipglasses to be.


----------



## susu (Nov 9, 2008)

this is why i never bought one of the dazzleglasses, even if they're damn pretty. i think they contain only 1,8 grams - a normal lipglass has 4,8...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2008)

oh yes i know what you mean, i have date night and ms fizz and try and use them sparingly and i find that i use less if i put on a tendertone or lipsmacker first


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree that one of my dazzleglasses is half-way gone and I rarely use the sucker. I think it has to do with it's thickness.

My friend bought a drugstore lipgloss called "Diamonds" I don't remember the brand but it looked a hell of a lot like dazzleglass when applied to the lip. It could be Sally Hansen?

YSL has some nice ones too with actual gold in it... gorgeous stuff!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sephora has a VERY similar lipgloss to MAC's Dazzleglass...and with the friend's and family sale you can get 20% off as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the link:
Sephora: Sephora Brand Ultra-Shine Lip Gloss: Lip Gloss


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Sephora has a VERY similar lipgloss to MAC's Dazzleglass...and with the friend's and family sale you can get 20% off as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the link:
Sephora: Sephora Brand Ultra-Shine Lip Gloss: Lip Gloss_

 
I actually tried these and I have to say I was underwhelmed.  The quality is nowhere near as good as the Dazzleglass.  They don't have the same amount of sparkle and the glitter is not as multi-dimensional.  

I wrote about it below with a few swatches too:

http://specktra.net/f165/dazzleglass...ml#post1243925


----------



## f!erce (Nov 9, 2008)

Milani makes a product called Glossy Tubes that I just tried this weekend and it reminds me of Miss Dynamite.  Lots of shine but not sticky, feels almost like lotion for your lips since it makes them so soft and tons of glitter.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe I barely use any but I don't notice much gone and I've used mine around 15 or so times.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I've used mine alot and there's still alot in them. But maybe it's because I layer it over lipsticks so I don't use as much? I have, however, noticed that we've gone through several tubes of each tester already at work.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL.. what a good thread! I have all five Dazzleglasses and use Sugarimmed the most.  Yesterday I noticed about 1/6 of the tube is gone (only a week old).. I just thought that it must have been lying flat for awhile and the lipgloss is stuck on the sides! Grrr.. Now I will make sure I use other colors evenly, so I don't just deplete Sugarimmed.


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it's just complitely wrong how dazzleglasses have so much less product and cost so much more than normal l/g. I only have sugarrimmed and I doubt if I will buy anymore allthough they are super pretty but damn they are pricey!


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the information.  I have 7 dazzleglasses.  I use mine over lipsticks and have not really seen much gone.  I will use them sparingly.  I am not in the mood for buying backups when I think that MAC knows how much of a hot seller they are and hopefully will make them permanant OR have a collection out every year.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

My trainers told me that the Dazzleglasses cost so much more because they use Reflects Glitters for the 'dazzle' effect. I'm not sure if the higher pricetag is worth it though. :/


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 10, 2008)

no joke... i almost had a flipping heart attack the other day because i was putting on baby sparks at work and my friend reached her hand out to use it too... it was like one of those movie scences where its all slo-mo and im looking at her like "wow i really dont want to let you use this.." then i very reluctantly hand over my dazzleglass in super slow motion and shed a tear at the same time because im well aware that theres a god chance she's gooping the product on with about 3-4 applications and my tube's going to be 1/2 empty when i get it back...........


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 10, 2008)

ahh yes, the age old dazzleglass rant, I went on one of these for weeks back when dazzleglass first came out.

But in all honesty, its now, so many months since the first launch and I haven't even gone through a whole dazzleglass yet.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 10, 2008)

iv very nearly used up all my spanking rich. i seriously think macs having a laugh with the silly amount of product you get!! everyone always says how nice they look on though...adlersmommy ur alot nicer than i would of been!! lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 10, 2008)

Grrrrrr. This pisses me off too. And I know everyone can say "Well then dont buy them" but everyone loves dazzleglass and I just dont think its fair either.

I have used my Baby Sparks 2-3 times, and there is already a noticeable amount gone. I ALWAYS layer over lipsticks, and I still see a lot of space in my tube. especially Sugarrimmed, which I use the most, and STILL only use a handful of times out of the month, I probably have a third of the tube left.

I actually might boycott dazzleglasses until I get my Pro discount. Because this is ridonkulous.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 10, 2008)

yeh i know what u mean...they know they have a great product so take advantage with higher costs and smaller packaging. i wish they did a holiday set with 5 mini dazzleglasses...but what would be the point cos you would only get 2 uses out a mini version haha


----------



## User49 (Nov 10, 2008)

I noticed this on our mac counter. Obviously our testers get used every day by the general public but we all were a bit surprised by how fast they went down and we had to change them over! I agree, stick to lustreglass! ;o)


----------



## chocokitty (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry but I have to agree with this rant.  I bought 5 from the 1st collection and I noticed that after using Baby Sparks a few times, I could see a lot was missing from the tube.  So after that, I started using them sparingly by layering a little over lipsticks.  I bought the Miss Dynamite from the Red She Said collection and I noticed that since I use the product differently it's lasting longer.  I just wished these came with a warning sign i.e.  "USE SPARINGLY OTHERWISE YOU'LL SHED SOME TEARS" -- LOL.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah exactly!!! i was going to buy them all but i sort of stopped and thought 'hold on this is mental how quick they are going' i usually wear mine on a night out and after a few drinks i kinda forget i need to be careful how much im applying. but i dont put too much on anyway cos i hate that sticky feeling you get if you apply too much


----------



## panther27 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have Fun N Sexy lipstick from Fafi collection,and I will use either clear lipglass or lustreglass over that and it looks just like I'm wearing a dazzleglass!Plus you get way more usage.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_no joke... i almost had a flipping heart attack the other day because i was putting on baby sparks at work and my friend reached her hand out to use it too... it was like one of those movie scences where its all slo-mo and im looking at her like "wow i really dont want to let you use this.." then i very reluctantly hand over my dazzleglass in super slow motion and shed a tear at the same time because im well aware that theres a god chance she's gooping the product on with about 3-4 applications and my tube's going to be 1/2 empty when i get it back..........._

 
OMG that is freaking hilarious!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not that I am making light of what is of course a serious situation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A gal's gotta protect her Dazzleglass, for sure.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_Thanks ladies for the information. I have 7 dazzleglasses. I use mine over lipsticks and have not really seen much gone. I will use them sparingly. I am not in the mood for buying backups when I think that MAC knows how much of a hot seller they are and hopefully will make them permanant OR have a collection out every year. 



_

 
they are gonna be perm in the spring.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_My trainers told me that the Dazzleglasses cost so much more because they use Reflects Glitters for the 'dazzle' effect. I'm not sure if the higher pricetag is worth it though. :/_

 
that's exactly why they are more expensive (and why there's less product).  with the reflects glitter in there, if they were to make the same amount, they'd be upwards of $25, then no one would buy em!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 10, 2008)

Its like i could see her hand going back and forth putting it on her lips... dipping it back in the tube... putting it on her lips.. smacking her lips... dipping it back in the tube.. and im cringing and the 3rd dip im like "OKAY YOU HAD ENOUGH!... it looks...great. Please dont ever touch my dazzleglass again. Okay. Phew."

Glad that shits over. Im putting it on in private from now on.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2008)

I just don't share.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_yeh i know what u mean...they know they have a great product so take advantage with higher costs and smaller packaging. i wish they did a holiday set with 5 mini dazzleglasses...but what would be the point cos you would only get 2 uses out a mini version haha_

 
Not if they actually put them in LIPGLASS OR LUSTREGLASS TUBES.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_My trainers told me that the Dazzleglasses cost so much more because they use Reflects Glitters for the 'dazzle' effect. I'm not sure if the higher pricetag is worth it though. :/_

 
Exactly!
I don't want to pay that much for a lipgloss anyway, and you get so much less. They are pretty, and I always look at them at the counter, but I'm yet to actually take the plunge.
Maybe once they're perm, I'll try one. I don't use much gloss anyway, and it's likely to go bad before I'd use it up. 
But still, I think it's principle.


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm, has anyone experimented making their own Dazzleglass with the Reflects glitters?? I'd like to try it, but I have no idea what lipgloss to use!!  Maybe I'll just use clear lipglass.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_no joke... i almost had a flipping heart attack the other day because i was putting on baby sparks at work and my friend reached her hand out to use it too... it was like one of those movie scences where its all slo-mo and im looking at her like "wow i really dont want to let you use this.." then i very reluctantly hand over my dazzleglass in super slow motion and shed a tear at the same time because im well aware that theres a god chance she's gooping the product on with about 3-4 applications and my tube's going to be 1/2 empty when i get it back..........._

 
The lesson is either don't share your makeup, or apply it for her next time.


----------



## redambition (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_My trainers told me that the Dazzleglasses cost so much more because they use Reflects Glitters for the 'dazzle' effect. I'm not sure if the higher pricetag is worth it though. :/_

 
right. i am so going to try making my own dazzleglass after reading that.

i've held off buying them because they are so pricey for so little, now i could buy a pot of glitter, a lipglass and make a frankenglass! *evil laugh*

hmmm. i wonder if i need lightning?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_right. i am so going to try making my own dazzleglass after reading that.

i've held off buying them because they are so pricey for so little, now i could buy a pot of glitter, a lipglass and make a frankenglass! *evil laugh*

hmmm. i wonder if i need lightning?_

 
redambition, do you take a custom order?  Could you make me a lilac colored Dazzleglass please????


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 10, 2008)

Please someone try experimenting with the reflects glitter and let us know how it works...

I love dazzleglasses... I have around a dozen of them. (including a few backups)


----------



## Sanayhs (Nov 10, 2008)

Dudes, I thought the price/amount was retarded as of the initial launch. My immediate solution was mixing reflects glitters with other gloss. Plus, you can add as much or little glitter as you like. It works beautifully. If you use clear gloss, pigment and reflects glitters, you can make any colour you want. 

Seriously, dazzleglass prices are retarded. No thanks. I have two, but I bought them for well below retail (but still bnib) via my friend the internet. Thanks.

Also, if you want to go insane on the dazzle, layer additional reflects glitters over your dazzleglass. Holy cheese. 

Oh, and the reflects glitters mixed with gloss doesn't feel gritty or anything - tis just lovely.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 10, 2008)

I will be mixing clear lipglass and reflects glitter tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Sanayhs (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I will be mixing clear lipglass and reflects glitter tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like fun!_

 
If you wear a lab coat and goggles and cackle maniacally while doing it, it will be even better!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

The other day I was actually looking at the testers from Metal Urge, and realized that Reflects Bronze is the orange-gold glitter used in Miss Dynamite! They look exactly the same! Do it girls!

I think you guys should: make a small sample of a glitter, by either filling a sample jar with a little, or even just pour a bit on a napkin. Take the wand of a regular lipglass and dip it into the glitter, then just stick it back into the tube, and tadaaaaaaa your very own homemade Dazzleglass!


----------



## Sanayhs (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_The other day I was actually looking at the testers from Metal Urge, and realized that Reflects Bronze is the orange-gold glitter used in Miss Dynamite! They look exactly the same! Do it girls!

I think you guys should: make a small sample of a glitter, by either filling a sample jar with a little, or even just pour a bit on a napkin. Take the wand of a regular lipglass and dip it into the glitter, then just stick it back into the tube, and tadaaaaaaa your very own homemade Dazzleglass!_

 
Mmmhmmm, it works beautifully.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I will be mixing clear lipglass and reflects glitter tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like fun!_

 

Please Post a picture when you can!! I want to see how it turns out.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 11, 2008)

Are reflects glitters MAC pro only?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_Are reflects glitters MAC pro only?_

 
yep.  they occassionaly release them with LE collections tho, like with the upcoming metal urge.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yep.  they occassionaly release them with LE collections tho, like with the upcoming metal urge._

 
Thanks! Damn. I want to try this really bad now. Does anyone have any recs as to what reflects to buy to try this?

My fav dazzleglasses are Date Night, Bare Necessity, and Baby Sparks


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If you wear a lab coat and goggles and cackle maniacally while doing it, it will be even better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I actually still have my Clinique white lab coat from when I worked for them a few years back.  I might have to wear that while I do some mixing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No goggles though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Please Post a picture when you can!! I want to see how it turns out._

 
I will post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Jade1012 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_they are gonna be perm in the spring.



that's exactly why they are more expensive (and why there's less product). with the reflects glitter in there, if they were to make the same amount, they'd be upwards of $25, then no one would buy em!_

 

hell, as pretty as they are I would buy em! Thank goodness they are making them perm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to try my hand at making my own at home. My fav is Ms Fizz. Although I don't know how much people apply..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but my first Ms Fizz is still half full and I have had it since launch. I apply it over l/s and wear it alone. I  find that it lasts a loooooong time on my lips. Even makes it thru lunch.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont have any reflects glitter except for.......

bum bum bum! Antique Gold. And yes I did try putting this on my lips. 

Advice for you guys making ur own dazzleglass, dont use AG. It turns a greyish muddy color...

Or else maybe Im just doing it wrong


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 11, 2008)

omg reflects purple duo on the lips <3333

I'm gonna mix reflects very pink with vgvise soon :3


----------



## girlzippy (Nov 11, 2008)

I have tons of dazzleglasses, love them. I've used money honey almost every week since it's launch still have half left. It lasts longer on lips to me. I have to apply it less. I've used a lipglass just as much and had it go down to half easy too as you apply it more. I dunno, I've easliy gotten 14 full days use of of mine with half+ left so far.


----------



## redambition (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_redambition, do you take a custom order?  Could you make me a lilac colored Dazzleglass please????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'd have to get ingredients first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i went to MAC pro today but was so sad at the fact that Teal pigment is not available in Australia that i was too bummed to buy anything else. They also didn't have the little darlings sets in stock yet, so i couldn't plead to try and get them to sell me one early!

just thinking: how cool would a little Pink Opal pigment with a mix of reflects pearl and reflects transparent pink be?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i'd have to get ingredients first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i went to MAC pro today but was so sad at the fact that Teal pigment is not available in Australia that i was too bummed to buy anything else. They also didn't have the little darlings sets in stock yet, so i couldn't plead to try and get them to sell me one early!

just thinking: how cool would a little Pink Opal pigment with a mix of reflects pearl and reflects transparent pink be?




_

 
 Grrr.. I bought all of the Little Darling sets, except the one with teal.  Do you just need little bit to play with before they come out?  I have a sample jar of teal (1/4tsp) and I could spare you some of it, if you like.. 1/4tsp sounds like nothing, but it would last me forever!


----------



## redambition (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Grrr.. I bought all of the Little Darling sets, except the one with teal.  Do you just need little bit to play with before they come out?  I have a sample jar of teal (1/4tsp) and I could spare you some of it, if you like.. 1/4tsp sounds like nothing, but it would last me forever!_

 
nah - it's cool. i saw the colour and decided i must have it, so i'll probably buy the set as now i also have use for the glitter in it - making my own dazzleglass.

thank you for the offer!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2008)

No probs redambition!

Wow.. I had a go at making my own dazzleglass and it worked!  I will post pictures soon (already late for my daily exercise)


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 11, 2008)

i nva knew they made them with reflects glitter or thought to do that myself!! im sooooooo gonna buy some reflects glitter and some clear lipglass and get to d.i.y dazzling myself up!!!!!!!!! thanks sooo much girls!!!!!!!!

i love specktra! haha


----------



## seabird (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, i must use hardly any! i have two, like venus and baby sparks and mine don't even look like i've used them. how strange! i'm quite intrigued about making your own though, i might have to give this a go


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, as much as I love Dazzleglasses I don't like the look with a thick application so I have no problems with them running out quickly.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2008)

Here it is..  I wasn't planning to do this as I am just too lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but when I saw the pigment sitting there, the curiosity got the better of me.

MAC clear lipglass + Reflects Transparet Teal pigment + Dolled Up pigment

Left: Test       Right: Sugarimmed  Pic taken under flourescent lighting





With flash





On pigmented lips.  No lipstick/liner underneath.


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 11, 2008)

erine1881 said:


> they are gonna be perm in the spring.
> 
> 
> WWWWWOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOO!!!!!!! thanks for that information!  Then I am not going to worry about it!  I will buy more in the perm collection
> ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

That turned out great!!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 11, 2008)

specktradazzle...the new better dazzleglass that lasts longer than a few applications haha. i cant wait til payday to get me some glitters!! 

sambibabe yours came out great!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 12, 2008)

Last night I mixed a few reflects glitters with clear lipglass.  I only have three reflects glitters otherwise I would have done more.  I think that reflects gold turned out by far the best.  

Reflect Red Glitter:





Reflect Gold Glitter:





Reflect Blue Glitter:


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 12, 2008)

me and bunny to the third mixed reflects very pink with our vgvise and we luvs it :3


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 12, 2008)

me and bunny to the third mixed reflects very pink with our vgvise and we luvs it :3


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Last night I mixed a few reflects glitters with clear lipglass.  I only have three reflects glitters otherwise I would have done more.  I think that reflects gold turned out by far the best.  _

 
o0o0o0o, that blue looks great.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 12, 2008)

The red is much brighter in real life.  I think that the blue would look awesome over a blue based bright pink.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 12, 2008)

i love the gold one coachkitten!!! im a happy bunny now!! i spose for more colour you cold always mix some reflects glitter in any lipglass


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Nov 12, 2008)

that looks really good coachkitten! Are the reflects glitter in the jars the same as in dazzleglass or are they grittier/finer? Is it PRO only?


----------



## user79 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the Dazzleglasses are a huge rip-off. I don't know their price in N America but when I went to the cashier with 1 dazzleglass and the price was $25 USD (converted) I felt like putting it back - but was too embarrassed to. :/ I hadn't asked for the price but that's a hefty pricetag for a friggin lipgloss with some sparkles in it. I'm not buying anymore...


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 12, 2008)

Great now i HAVE to go buy some glitter. I've never been on buying too many of those because i dont get much request for glitter...but now i'm gonna have to do this....oh MAC why i love you so..


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

I believe they are $17.50USD here in the US!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_me and bunny to the third mixed reflects very pink with our vgvise and we luvs it :3_

 
We sure did. I did like, six dunks into a sample of Reflects Very Pink. It gives it this prettttyyyyyy pink and blue shimmer, making it more dimensional and somehow more pink but more mauve at the same time. It also made it really frosty, reminding me of Cultureclash's intense frost/glitter finish.

I love it! I should mix more Reflects and Glitters into lipglass. I love how opaque the color is but with a super glitter finish. I dun like how sheer Dazzleglasses are in comparison.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah the dazzleglasses cost freakin $21 in Canada. I bought 3 the first time they came out but none the second time. I have a few reflect glitter samples so I will experiment with making my own


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

I think we are on to something here!! Coach, those pictures are AWESOME.

I think that after the holidays Im gonna buy some glitter samples.

My question is, how did u guys mix them? Like, if I dont want to put glitter in my regular lipglasses, where do i mix them and what am I supposed to put them in? A 5g sample jar??


----------



## joey444 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I agree that one of my dazzleglasses is half-way gone and I rarely use the sucker. I think it has to do with it's thickness.

My friend bought a drugstore lipgloss called "Diamonds" I don't remember the brand but it looked a hell of a lot like dazzleglass when applied to the lip. It could be Sally Hansen?

YSL has some nice ones too with actual gold in it... gorgeous stuff!_

 
I actually bought one of these from Sally Hansen and I LOVE it.  I actually like it a lot more than my Sugarimmed and it's half the price!  It's called Princess Pink.


----------



## SparklingMissy (Nov 12, 2008)

Im so headed to MAC in 15 min! I need clear lipglass!


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 12, 2008)

im glad i made this thread now after gettin such great ideas from everyone! the diy dazzle looks great!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 12, 2008)

So I was at Target yesterday and saw some lipgloss similar Dazzleglasses.
They were about the same price but I'm pretty sure more product.
They are from the Napolean Perdis and Jemma Kidd line only SOME have glitter in them and they aren't as sparkly as dazzleglasses but worth a try.
One of them from Jemma Kidd looked like sugarrimed and comet blue put together.
But check them out before you buy them to see if you like the glitter.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_So I was at Target yesterday and saw some lipgloss similar Dazzleglasses.
They were about the same price but I'm pretty sure more product.
They are from the Napolean Perdis and Jemma Kidd line only SOME have glitter in them and they aren't as sparkly as dazzleglasses but worth a try.
One of them from Jemma Kidd looked like sugarrimed and comet blue put together.
But check them out before you buy them to see if you like the glitter._

 
they are pretty expensive though, right?
im not sure how much all the products are but those lines are epensive for target!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Yeah, I've used mine alot and there's still alot in them. But maybe it's because I layer it over lipsticks so I don't use as much? I have, however, noticed that we've gone through several tubes of each tester already at work._

 
I've noticed the same thing with our testers too.  And we are completely sold out of Dazzleglass at our store!


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_they are gonna be perm in the spring._


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanilla_Mint* 

 
_that looks really good coachkitten! Are the reflects glitter in the jars the same as in dazzleglass or are they grittier/finer? Is it PRO only?_

 
The reflects glitter is so fine and it doesn't feel gritty at all infact you can'y even feel it.  I assume that it is the very same glitter in the dazzleglass but I don't know for sure.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I think we are on to something here!! Coach, those pictures are AWESOME.

I think that after the holidays Im gonna buy some glitter samples.

My question is, how did u guys mix them? Like, if I dont want to put glitter in my regular lipglasses, where do i mix them and what am I supposed to put them in? A 5g sample jar??_

 
I just a little bit of both in a sample jar and mixed with a lip brush.  Super easy and fun! Glad you all like the pictures.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok I caved and bought Sugarrimmed... and while it's ok, I'm not blown away at $17.50 a pop.
I'm glad I can put to use the Reflects Glitters I was planning on getting.
Yay!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanilla_Mint* 

 
_that looks really good coachkitten! Are the reflects glitter in the jars the same as in dazzleglass or are they grittier/finer? Is it PRO only?_

 
yes, they're the same.  and as already asked and answered, they are pro only, but do occassionally get released with LE collections.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 12, 2008)

i am going to have to try and make my own dazzleglasses. i have only bought 2 dazzleglasses so far but oh how i want more


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 12, 2008)

Am I the only weird one here loving the stickiness of Dazzleglass? It lasts all day on my dry lips and I just love it! I tried similar lipgloss from other brands and they just don't feel the same.  With making my own Dazzleglass.. I hated handling Reflects Glitters as those little suckers seem to fly everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am scared to open the lid..  So for me, a tube of Dazzleglass is worth every cent.


----------



## cetati (Nov 13, 2008)

I love it! I actually really enjoy the stickiness since even when it starts to evaporate it'll still last a little (but stickier) and still be shiny and glittery yay!


----------



## rnsmelody (Nov 13, 2008)

i don't know if this has ever happened to anyone here that are using dazzleglass. as for my first tube, i didn't use it that much but there was alot missing from it. then i noticed that the top of the tube where the black & clear meets was always sticky with gloss. like it was leaking. then one day i left the tube sealed tight in an upright position for a few days. I came back and noticed that all the gloss leaked out of the tube.. and that is how everything ended up being missing. I'm not sure if that has happened to anyone here.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 13, 2008)

i gotta say i was really excited to try the dazzleglasses because of the hype. they finally arrived today and i have to say i was really disappointed. i read that they are sticky but man it's a lot worse than i expected. and i wasn't too impressed with how they looked on my lips either. i decided to pass on those and bought armani's midnight lip shimmer in pink - it's everything i hoped the dazzleglasses would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just my


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 13, 2008)

I have reflects transparent teal! And reflects very pink. So I wanna try making my own too!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 13, 2008)

Woah. I was JUST thinking about how I've seen a noticeable depletion of product in the tube this morning then I find this thread O_O lol.  Well, all I have to say is that MAC are being assholes, this sucks.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the Dazzleglasses! I have Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks and Date Night. My Sugarrimmed is almost out so I'm going to purchase another one when I get paid. Also, I might try Miss Dynamite as well.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2008)

What is the US price on a jar of Reflects Glitter?  I want to play, too. ;-)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's the same price as a pigment.


----------



## Jade1012 (Nov 13, 2008)

Woohoo! I did it.. Got home grabbed my reflects, blue, pink and teal.. a sample of bright fushcia, my pink pearl piggie and clear tube of lipglass! Found an empty doe foot lip gloss bottle and voila! Homemade dazzleglass! As soon as I can figure out my new camera I will post some pics.. just cant seem to get the lighting right or the flash.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

Homemade dazzleglass? I want to see a pic of it. I bet it looks so pretty!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Homemade dazzleglass? I want to see a pic of it. I bet it looks so pretty!!!_

 
Check page 3 on this thread.  I put some pictures there.


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 13, 2008)

I know this is a dazzleglass rant page, but I really am excited about the Hello Kitty dazzleglass with charms... hopefully for the same price and new colors!

and wow, that's cool that you gals made your dazzleglass, I want to try but I don't have any reflects, please do share more formulas


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 13, 2008)

I Love this!!!! I came home tonight and tried this...Look @ my creations!!




Top is date night
Bottom is my creation...





I used the chanel gloss to make this and reflects gold





on my lips


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Am I the only weird one here loving the stickiness of Dazzleglass? It lasts all day on my dry lips and I just love it! I tried similar lipgloss from other brands and they just don't feel the same. With making my own Dazzleglass.. I hated handling Reflects Glitters as those little suckers seem to fly everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am scared to open the lid.. So for me, a tube of Dazzleglass is worth every cent._

 
I used to hate real sticky glosses, but I do like the stickiness of these. I dont likeit when Im kissing or eating lol, but aside frm thatI love it, because the gloss lasts awhile on ur lips.

I love how when all the gloss isgone, theres just glitter flecks on ur lips...but it doesnt look weird, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## ceci (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_My trainers told me that the Dazzleglasses cost so much more because they use Reflects Glitters for the 'dazzle' effect. I'm not sure if the higher pricetag is worth it though. :/_

 
Issit that you only can mix reflects glitters to make your own dazzleglass?

If i use just the glitters from mac, will it make the gloss gritty and all that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ceci* 

 
_Issit that you only can mix reflects glitters to make your own dazzleglass?

If i use just the glitters from mac, will it make the gloss gritty and all that?

Thanks in advance!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried this with regular MAC glitters like lust dust and the effect was not as cool as with the reflects glitters.  The glitter in the gloss was uneven and didn't look very good.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_What is the US price on a jar of Reflects Glitter? I want to play, too. ;-)_

 
$17.50


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_I Love this!!!! I came home tonight and tried this...Look @ my creations!!





Top is date night
Bottom is my creation...





I used the chanel gloss to make this and reflects gold





on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like yours better actually...I'll take two tubes to go


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_they are pretty expensive though, right?
im not sure how much all the products are but those lines are epensive for target!_

 
They were between $16-$18 for them (both brands).
I forgot which one was $16 though I'm pretty sure it was the Jemma Kidd one and I think both have more product than the dazzleglasses.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should have brought my camera with me into Target with me today to take pictures of swatches but I forgot too because I had to run in there to buy a book and get out but next time I go I PROMISE I'll get swatches but don't count on it being this week.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 14, 2008)

How awesome... I gotta try that... my friend has reflects glitter she hardly uses.

I did it once with those NYX pigments too, cheaper alternative to the reflects glitter. I bought them for $1 at CherryCulture.com.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_I Love this!!!! I came home tonight and tried this...Look @ my creations!!




Top is date night
Bottom is my creation...





I used the chanel gloss to make this and reflects gold





on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

looks great! which reflects glitter did you use?


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 14, 2008)

macaddict_sami yours looks better than the dazzleglass!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_i don't know if this has ever happened to anyone here that are using dazzleglass. as for my first tube, i didn't use it that much but there was alot missing from it. then i noticed that the top of the tube where the black & clear meets was always sticky with gloss. like it was leaking. then one day i left the tube sealed tight in an upright position for a few days. I came back and noticed that all the gloss leaked out of the tube.. and that is how everything ended up being missing. I'm not sure if that has happened to anyone here._

 
I would be pissed, My Marc Jacobs bags would be destroyed. Thanks for the heads up, if I ever do purchase one I will be sure to keep it in a baggie or something.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 14, 2008)

You can also try using Lustrewhite Lustreglass atop a lip color of your choosing for a Dazzleglass look.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I would be pissed, My Marc Jacobs bags would be destroyed. Thanks for the heads up, if I ever do purchase one I will be sure to keep it in a baggie or something._

 
LOL.. I always carry lipgloss inside a cosmetic bag for that reason. Once a tube of lipgloss leaked in the airplane and it took me ages to clean that up. And that was the normal lipgloss. If Dazzleglass ever leaked, not only you will have to clean up the sticky gloss, you will also have to scrape off the glitters! Urgh! Nightmare.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I have Fun N Sexy lipstick from Fafi collection,and I will use either clear lipglass or lustreglass over that and it looks just like I'm wearing a dazzleglass!Plus you get way more usage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And it's not like you're wearing lip glue. I know tha I'll be flamed for this but I *HATE* Dazzleglasses. They are to damn sticky for me.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. I always carry lipgloss inside a cosmetic bag for that reason. Once a tube of lipgloss leaked in the airplane and it took me ages to clean that up. And that was the normal lipgloss. If Dazzleglass ever leaked, not only you will have to clean up the sticky gloss, you will also have to scrape off the glitters! Urgh! Nightmare._

 
I like the puny purses though. The size of one of my bags is the equivalent to a make up bag.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 15, 2008)

I just did a mix of C-thru, Reflects antique gold and the Mac Clear Lipglass. 
Oh....my....God

Why didnt I do this sooner! I will post pics asap! It looks so nice, reflects a goldy colour with a bit of brown in. Its like a nude dazzleglass  I love it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 16, 2008)

Kayteuk, please also tell us how u mixed it. Everytime Ive used antique gold,it looks horrible on my lips


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I just did a mix of C-thru, Reflects antique gold and the Mac Clear Lipglass. 
Oh....my....God

Why didnt I do this sooner! I will post pics asap! It looks so nice, reflects a goldy colour with a bit of brown in. Its like a nude dazzleglass  I love it!_

 
Can't wait to see it! Sounds yummy


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

I am going to try using reflects antique gold, c-thru, and clear lipglass tonight to see how it works.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Refelcts antique gold is seriously one of the prettiest glitters!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 16, 2008)

I just used a teeny TINY amount of glitter, and mixed it and put it on with a 212 brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill put a photo tutorial up soon.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 16, 2008)

This is a great thread, I adore dazzleglasses and i've been looking for a way to use the glitters in the little darlings sets.

I'm gonna try to make a homemade dazzleglass tonight!.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 16, 2008)

I made a really rubbish quality video with my web cam as I cant find my camera cable. So here ya go! I made an entire pot of it as a lip gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very happy with the results.

Sorry about the coughing and funny voice. I am in antibiotic nirvana due to tonsillitis!

Thanks to the girls and guys on this forum for helping everyone out with this! I think I forgot to thank the guys too on this video and I apologise. My heads not on this planet right now!

YouTube - MAC dazzleglass how to make them

Oh man the quality is awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wheres my camera cable...
I will replace this vid when i find the cable....


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_I used the chanel gloss to make this and reflects gold





on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your creation is amazing!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_macaddict_sami yours looks better than the dazzleglass!_


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_looks great! which reflects glitter did you use?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_macaddict_sami yours looks better than the dazzleglass!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I like yours better actually...I'll take two tubes to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Your creation is amazing!!!






_

 

Awwwww...Thanks Guys!!! I used Reflects Gold...In Canada, the dazzleglass is $21CAD for 1.92g; the Chanel Gloss is $30CAD for 6g; I have a few reflect glitters from the holiday pigment sets that I NEVER knew what to do with them...Well needless to say, now I've found a very good use for them...


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with you. The regular lipglass or lustreglass is 4.8G and the Dazzleglass is 1.92G and its $3.50 more!

Its like the Buxon from Bare Escentuals! It's really nice but it cost $18 and its .15 what the hell????? OMG its getting really expensive!!!!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_they are gonna be perm in the spring._

 
I bought two of the one's i like to hold me over til spring. Dazzle glass is the shiznit...

I mean Date Night takes my pomposity to the next level!
I put Ms Dynamite over O and girlll please.. i lubb dat stuff


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 17, 2008)

I want to make a Dazzle C-Thru and Underage!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it was Bunnyx3 who said miss dynamite is made from reflects bronze?

I cant find a similar lipgloss or lipstick color that looks similar to miss dynamite.. any sugesstions


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I tried mixing reflects antique bronze with c-thru & clear lipglass.  I was not to pleased with the results as antique bronze glitter didn't look as good as the other reflects glitters.  The glitter looks sparse in the lipglass.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 22, 2008)

Cult of Cherry l/g + Reflects Gold + Reflects Pearl + a bit of Clear gloss = the perfect holiday Dazzleglass.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Dec 3, 2008)

i don't know if someone already suggested this but i find the wet and wild diamond brillance lipgloss to give the same effect it's dirt cheap $,not too sticky and doesn't have chunks of big glitter like most of the drugstore ones.
the packing is cute slim and has this fake diamond on top  lol i love it haha.
here it is if you want to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope this helps
Diamond Brilliance Moisturizing Lip Sheen, Moisturizing Lip Sheen, Lip Gloss, Mineral Makeup


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peruvianprinces* 

 
_i don't know if someone already suggested this but i find the wet and wild diamond brillance lipgloss to give the same effect it's dirt cheap $,not too sticky and doesn't have chunks of big glitter like most of the drugstore ones.
the packing is cute slim and has this fake diamond on top  lol i love it haha.
here it is if you want to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope this helps
Diamond Brilliance Moisturizing Lip Sheen, Moisturizing Lip Sheen, Lip Gloss, Mineral Makeup_

 
That was the lipgloss I was refering too in my earlier post - thought it was Sally. Anyways, it looked really nice on my friend - not as glittery but a well worthy mention, I'm sure adding some reflect glitter into the gloss would help.


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 25, 2008)

*BABYSPARKS DUPE* <--- Click here for picture

i got the Bodyshop Hi-Shine Lip Treatment Gloss (in Pale Pink) and omg, it is an exact dupe of Babysparks Dazzleglass. this one is ONLY BETTER..it is less sticky, smells delicious like passionfruit+grapefruit and very inexpensive.

the great thing about it is when you purchase this lip product, all proceeds will 75% go to charity! HOW AMAZING IS THAT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love this..but i don't fancy the packaging though, but hey, i'm getting the same shine, dimension and sparkles like the one in Babysparks and it's in a good price too! not too shabby at all! and besides, you're giving your lips all the good nutrients and fruity extracts that your lips need to stay conditioned and healthy! it's a glam lip treatment! go buy it, girls! you won't regret it at all!

Gloss for a Cause: The Body Shop Hi-Shine Lip Treatment : TreeHugger


----------

